# Expired Baytril?



## shizzoizzo7 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi, my little one is sneezing and now coughing, I have Baytril from April that I was told should be good for 6 months so thru October. My vet isnt open today due to the holiday. Do you think it would be Ok to give what I have for the first doses?

Thank you

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

In my opinion, I think it should be OK.


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

I would. It's not like it's a year old, so a few months past the expiration date shouldn't hurt.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

I've been told by vets that expired stuff is Ok within a month or so if it's been kept somewhere cool, but if it's started to go cloudy or have streaks of white in it, avoid using.


----------

